# Animals birds fish and reptiles?



## clare n (May 14, 2012)

Hello all  after reading a thread about collections, I guess I collect creatures.... What other animals etc do you all have other than your beautiful tortoises?

I have two cats, (rescued) three terrapins (one rescued, a builder found him in someone's sink when they moved out  ) four gerbils, (all male, rescued as a pet shop sold someone supposedly two females which then turned into 8...) an African grey called billy and a 7 foot marine fish tank


----------



## NudistApple (May 14, 2012)

In the house as permanent residents we've got 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 parrotlets, 2 guinea pigs, 2 fish tanks (one gold fish, one tropical), 1 tarantula, 3 rats and 1 tortoise.
We also have 6 foster rats and one foster guinea pig.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (May 15, 2012)

I used to be a big snake-collector, but I'm shifting more to tortoises. I still have a couple ophidians in the house, though.


----------



## Herphiles (May 15, 2012)

Haha yeah I guess I'd call us animal "collectors" to an extent  Lets see if I can add this up in my head:

Starting with the mammals:
A metric crapton of rats lol - we breed them for the snakes and have a rat rack plus a couple cages going.
1 African pygmy hedgehog 
1 guinea pig
1 long haired hamster

Amphibians:
1 African clawed frog

Legged reptiles:
0.0.1 redfoot tortoise
0.0.1 three toed boxie
4.5.2 crested geckos

Snakes:
1.2 australian water pythons (liasis fuscus)
4.5 Carpet pythons, mostly mutts but they are all pretty! (morelia spp.) 
8.16 ball pythons, all sorts of morphs! (python regius)
0.1 children's python (antaresia childreni)
1.1 western hognose (heterdon nasicus)

I think that's it currently lol. The girlfriend is a manager at a pet store so we always wind up taking in sad little animals that people drop off as rescues, it's so much fun! We both love having a diversity of species around


----------



## lisa127 (May 15, 2012)

I have two dogs, 1 cat, 2 box turtles, and a blue tongued skink lizard.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2012)

One doberman, one 18lb house cat and 3 outside cats, one brotogeris jugularis, one horse, many water turtles in the pond and over 100 tortoises (15 varieties).


----------



## tortadise (May 15, 2012)

I also used to be heavy into snakes. But now I have other than te tortoises. 7 box turtles 3 and 4 toe, flame leg tarantula, 2 spiny turtles, blue and gold macaw, 2 wiener dogs, 1 Australian shepard, 1 beagle collie mix, and two cats.


----------



## tyguy35 (May 15, 2012)

1 leopard tortoise, 1 blue heeler, 2 dart frogs. 16 vampire vrabs, 2 flower crabs and a 46 gal fish tank use to have a marine tank solD it.


----------



## tyler0912 (May 15, 2012)

1 Male Whippet= Scud
1 Male Redfoot Tortoise= Tiago
1 Female Cherryhead= Big momma
1 Unkown Obese Goldfish= Podge
1 Unkown Weather Loach= Simph


Not quite the collector here!


----------



## Nay (May 15, 2012)

4 dogs, 3 Pekes and a German Short hair, (Our lowest number in 25 years!)
1 cat
1 rabbit
1 cockatoo
1 African grey
1 17 yr old finch
1 california king snake
1 hedgehog
2 RF's
1 Leopard tort
2 ornates
2 Arabs
1 shetland pony
1 cob pony
1 Rocky Mountain
We just placed our 2 Beardies, so we are down.


----------



## clare n (May 15, 2012)

Wow!! And I thought we had a housefull!!! The Pygmy hedgehog, what is he like? There Is one in our local pet place and I keep looking at him feeling sad for him... They had a monkey too  rate for the uk. Frogs are interesting me lately too.... That was going to be my next venture but I want to get Phillips life 100% sorted before I start elsewhere he is my first priority now. 100 tortoises! Amazing. Do they all have names lol












Nay- how old is your grey? We are having problems at the moment. Maybe that's a different forum haha...


----------



## Floof (May 17, 2012)

In addition to the 5 tortoises...

I have 9 or 10 snakes. The #10 is a little up in the air--my roommate took in a pair of Kisatchie corns, and I'm in love with the male. He's been tentatively declared "mine," but I'm still figuring out whether I really want one more corn.

The other 9 are two Corn snakes, two Rosy boas (Anza Borrego and Whitewater localities), San Diego Gopher snake, two BCIs (pretty sure both Colombians, though the male is pretty odd looking!), a Woma python, and a Taiwan Beauty Rat snake.

I also have a Bearded dragon, two Western toads, a Chaco Golden Knee tarantula, feeder breeder mice, a few rats (we have 8, I think, and about half of them are actually mine), two dogs, and a few Long-tailed lizards. Oh--and the Dubia cockroach colony, of course!


----------



## cincywhips (May 17, 2012)

Well, I am new here an have a comparatively small collection !

5 whippets
1 mutt
1 leopard gecko
1 pancake tortoise
1 two year old little boy (our most demanding creature)!

Catherine


----------



## clare n (May 17, 2012)

Hi Catherine, believe me I thought I had a lot til I met these guys!! But yes you are right, you have one of the most demanding little creatures haha. We don't have one of them yet...


----------



## CrossdrumKatie (May 17, 2012)

I have..

Two corn snakes, a red tailed boa, a bearded dragon, a bell's hingeback tortoise...

Horsies, a chinese crested dog, gerbils, and the compulsory couple of goldfish!


----------



## clare n (May 17, 2012)

I have just found possibly the funniest little creature I've ever seen on YouTube... If I didn't have cats I'd def have a pair of these, they are called jerboas, they are brilliant!


----------



## ijmccollum (May 18, 2012)

Currentlyâ€¦.
1.1 sambava chameleons
1.0 blue tongue skink
1.0 Albino Fat-tail gecko
0.1 Giant Day Gecko
1 leucomelas dart frog
1 Cherry Head red-foot tortise

7 tarantulas
A. versicolor
C. .cyaneopubescens
L. parahybana
L. klugi
P. rufilata
P. pederseni
P. cambridgei

1.0 Chesapeake Bay retriever

Hubbie
1.0 kid that is getting married in exactly two weeks


----------



## pam (May 18, 2012)

6 Russian Tortoises
1 Jack russel
1 Rat terrier
30 gallon fish tank (ciclids)
1 patient husband


----------



## lkwagner (Jun 4, 2012)

2 cats, 1 dog (a yorkie), 9 turtles (2 Michigan soft shells, 2 painted, 1 map, 2 snapping, 1 yellow belly, and 1red ear), 1 two year old Sulcata (hopefully getting another at the reptile expo this weekend!!!), 7 Betta fish, 2 black and white Molly fish, and a Chinese water dragon.


----------



## starfield (Jun 4, 2012)

10 red foot torts...Columbian, other assorted Northerns and some Bolivians and a sweet little Brazilian
0.3 Cats, Cherry, Liza and Zesa
Giant Day Gecko
8 New Guinea Pink Belly Sideneck Turtles (Emydura subglobosa)
8 Satin mice
8 Jersey cows and 2 bulls


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 19, 2012)

I have what is in my sig.
3 tortoises
6 dogs
1 B&G macaw
1 pacman frog
1 cat
2 Bearded dragons
just sold my small reef tank but still have the 55g reef tank


----------



## clare n (Jun 19, 2012)

chase thorn said:


> I have what is in my sig.
> 3 tortoises
> 6 dogs
> 1 B&G macaw
> ...



What do you keep in your reef tank fish wise? Any sps/lps corals? 
Apologies I'm on iPad/phone app and can't see signatures 
I'm shocked at how many creatures you all have  excellent


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2012)

I have Joe and a tropical aquarium. 

It currently houses a Bristle Nose Catfish, 2 Clown Loaches, 2 Corydoras and an assortment of Harlequins, x ray tetras, Cherry Barbs and Danios


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 19, 2012)

I've got Kurma the tortoise and Pickles the mouse  my own little family


----------

